# cervical osteophytectomy



## jwilsonwkona (Oct 1, 2008)

Does anyone know the code for a cervical osteophytectomy? I cannot find it. I know it is included in a cervical disckectomy but he only did an osteophytectomy. 

Any help is appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## cindyboonie1127 (May 14, 2010)

osteophyectomy- you many use the code 63075 which is a discectomy , anterior, with decompression of spinal cors and or nerve roots, including the osteophytectomy. Cervical single interspace.. Try this one.. 


Cindy


----------



## cindyboonie1127 (May 14, 2010)

cindyboonie1127@gmail.com said:


> osteophyectomy- you many use the code 63075 which is a discectomy , anterior, with decompression of spinal cors and or nerve roots, including the osteophytectomy. Cervical single interspace.. Try this one..
> 
> 
> Did not realize how old this post was sorry.


----------

